
We've Just Seen the First Use of Deepfakes in an Indian Election Campaign - rahuldottech
https://www.vice.com/en_in/article/jgedjb/the-first-use-of-deepfakes-in-indian-election-by-bjp
======
mzz80
This is a clear nefarious usage used to spread false information. It’s
interesting to see the only one supporting this view be downvoted. It’s not
clear if the downvotes are due to not fully understanding the implications or
if the downvotes are for another less savory purpose.

To have the candidate speak the language of a voting group holds significant
political power in India. This is not the same as a dub. With a dub it is
still relatively clear that the language is not spoken by the speaker. This is
using tech to spread the false fact that a person can speak a language, when
they in fact cannot.

------
djohnston
it's worth noting that it wasn't used deceptively to spread false messages,
just to show the candidate speaking a different language (or dialect, my Hindi
is nonexistent). Inevitably it will be used to spread actual lies, but in this
case it wasn't nefarious IMO

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
If it wasn't a language the candidate speaks, then it was dishonest. If it
was, why not just record them speaking it?

~~~
yellowapple
I see you're firmly on the "subs" side of the eternal "subs v. dubs" debate.

